# Reusing Once Live Sand



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I know it's usually not recommended but I have a bucket of sand that was from an existing system. It's been sitting in the bucket for well over a month now.

Keep in mind I don't plan on using it in my tank because I've invested too much to risk it. 

Instead of just throwing it out, I would prefer not to be so wastefull and find another use for it.

Has anyone been successful with cleaning all dead sand well enough to use it without issues? 

I was thinking it could be ok for african cichlids if washed well enough maybe even soaking in a bleach/water mix.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Don't see why it wouldn't work in a freshwater tank once rinsed very well.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Cat's Litter sand 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

sig said:


> Cat's Litter sand


with chemicals....


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Would salt water bacteria be able to live in fresh water?

If you can wait, I would suggest sometime next summer spread the sand out on a large tarp and let the sun dry/ kill any existing bacteria. Then rinse in water right before you reuse.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I like to bake my sand.


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

We reuse subtrate all the time. Dry is out in an under the bed rubber maid then wash thoroughly with tap water then RO/DI.

We actually went through this process last night as we prepare to setup a tank in a local school.

Dried out 120lbs of aragonite over the weekend then spent an hour washing it last night. It is now sitting in RO/DI water for the setup tomorrow.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

UnderTheSea said:


> We reuse subtrate all the time. Dry is out in an under the bed rubber maid then wash thoroughly with tap water then RO/DI.
> 
> We actually went through this process last night as we prepare to setup a tank in a local school.
> 
> Dried out 120lbs of aragonite over the weekend then spent an hour washing it last night. It is now sitting in RO/DI water for the setup tomorrow.


I have a related question about sand in a refuge. I was at a fish store the other day and one employee told me that they use the sand for 3 years and then you completely throw out all the contents and then start over fresh. I had a hard time understanding the concept of doing this thinking that it would spike the system due to the complete change of media. what is everyones thoughts?

As to reusing the sand for cichlids I can't see it being an issue if rinsed really well, but For the price of pool filter sand or even Caribbean sand it's really cheap well under a buck a pound.


----------

